# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Καλοκαιρινό Header 2013

## Efthimis98

*Πριν 3 μέρες μπήκε επίσημα το καλοκαιράκι!**Θάλασσες**,* *πισίνες** και**waterparks** έ**χουν γεμίσει με κόσμο... τα απερίγραπτα, εύθυμα*  :Anim 63: *  κα**ι ευδιάθετα χαμόγελα των* *μ**ι**κ**ρ**ώ**ν** δεν μπορούν να μην γίνονται διακριτά, μεταδίδοντας στους μεγάλους ένα πνεύμα χαράς και ξεκούρασης!* 
 :Party0003: *Καλοκαίρι.... η εποχή της ξεκούρασης, της ξεγνοιασιάς* :Rolleye0012: * και της διασκέδασης*  :Anim 18: *!**

Ας ξεχάσουμε λοιπόν τα προβλήματα*  :Character0235:  *που μας κατακλύζουν σ**την καθημερινή μας ρουτίνα, κουράζοντας μας και αποθαρρύνοντας μας!
Σας εύχομαι μέσα από την καρδιά μου καλή**ΞΕΚΟΥΡΑΣΗ**, καλά* *ΜΠΑΝΙΑ*  :Character0053: * και καλή** ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΗ* :Party0016: *!!!*


*Ορίστε λοιπόν η* *καλοκαιρινή** μας νότα για το* *forum** και ελπίζω να σας αρέσει!* 



*( Εάν δεν εμφανίστηκε ακόμη, πατήστε στο πληκτρολόγιό σας ctrl + F5 )*

----------


## skrekas

Καταπληκτικό μπράβο παιδιά!!!

----------


## cute

πολύ ωραίο εύθυμη  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kostakos

Ευθύμη πραγματικά υπέροχο!! Το Mitchells φοβερό!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Happy: 




> Το Mitchells φοβερό!!! by* Kostakos*


Μα για σένα μπήκε βρε!  :winky:  όπως και η ροζέλα! Την χώρεσα και αυτή!  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Σοβαρά??? χίλια ευχαριστώ έτσι θα έχω να χαζεύω το καλοκαίρι μια φοβερή εικόνα από ένα mitschells!!

----------


## xarhs

μπραβο πολυ ωραιο ευθυμη......!!!!!

----------


## BillMat

*Καταπληκτικη δουλεια !! Ειναι πολυ ωραιο - φοβερο !! 

Κ Α Λ Ο Κ Α Ι Ρ Ι

Καλο καλοκαιρι σε ολους παιδια !!* 

 :Happy0064:  :Party0038:  :Jumping0045:  ::  :Happy0064:

----------


## panos70

Μπραβο Ευθυμη πολυ καλο

----------


## Gardelius

*Φοβερός ο Ευθύμης !! *

----------


## mai_tai

αν και δεν βλεπω Κοκατιλ στην παρεα... :Mad0007: ομολογω πως ειναι καταπληκτικη..!!ευγε Ευθυμη!

----------


## mariakappa

Μπραβο ευθυμη.χαιρομαι που εβαλες και ενα κακατουα.δινει αλλη εικονα χαχαχα σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## xarhs

το ματι μου οταν κανω ανανεωση παει κατευθειαν στο κοκκινο..... η αληθεια ηταν οτι ενα banner το χρειαζομασταν με τοσο χαρουμενα καλοκαιρινα χρωματα...... αληθεια ο αλλος κοκκινος με μπλε παπαγαλος πως λεγεται?

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ... 
Είναι μία όμορφη Crimson Rosella Χάρη....  :Happy: 

Έχουν πολύ εντυπωσιακά και έντονα χρώματα!  :winky:

----------


## Vrasidas

Εξαιρετικό,χαρούμενο banner, σου φτιάχνει τη διάθεση. Προσωπικά είναι το ... μοναδικό που έχω προλάβει και δε θα με χάλαγε και αν δεν υπηρχε και αλλο  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Δε σε πιστεύω Χάρη!!! Ο έρωτας μου και τον ξέχασες????? ντροπή σου χαχαχα!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

κωστη δεν θυμωμουν οτι υπαρχει και σε αυτη τη μεταλλαξη.......

----------


## CyberPanos

Κατα την αποψη μου ακομα πιο ωραιο θα ηταν αν αλλαζε και το background/φοντο απο μπλε σε καποιο καλοκαιρινο τοπιο η θαλλασα. :Happy0159:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Ο έρωτας μου και τον ξέχασες?????


Ποιον απο ολους? χαχαχα  :: 




> κωστη δεν θυμωμουν οτι υπαρχει και σε αυτη τη μεταλλαξη.......


Δεν ειναι μεταλλαξη, υποειδος rosselas ειναι.

----------


## Efthimis98

> Κατα την αποψη μου ακομα πιο ωραιο θα ηταν αν αλλαζε και το background/φοντο απο μπλε σε καποιο καλοκαιρινο τοπιο η θαλλασα.


Δεν μου το επιτρέπουν....

----------

